

Cool d3 visualization of paper ranking - aitjcize
http://academic-rank.azhuang.me/authorrank

======
aitjcize
oops, the link is wrong, should be: [http://academic-
rank.azhuang.me/paperrank](http://academic-rank.azhuang.me/paperrank)

The posted one is for author ranking

